# still logged on?



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Reported by another member (tom4018) to me and PT. Forum shows being logged on even when you have closed your browser. I've noticed this before when I get on HGF at work.

I did a little experiment. Logged out of HGF on my laptop, then closed the browser. Closed the browser on the desktop, without logging out of HGF. 20 minutes later, when I opened HGF again as a guest on the laptop, it still was showing me as logged on. 

I wonder if it's because I'm on cable and never turn the computer off?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It should keep you logged on even if you close the browser due to the cookie it drops when you log on. You can close the browser and go to the page a day later and it will still show you as logged in. When you log off the site using the log out at the bottom of the page you clear the cookie(s) then. You can clean the cookie(s) out by cleaning your browser history. It will make you log on then like you logged off the last time. But without logging out the site probably keeps you logged in. You just don't see it because of the cleaned cookie(s)

In a nut shell, Always log off the site using one of the log off links on the page. There's one under your name on the main page and on the bottom right of all the other pages on the site.


----------



## tom4018 (Dec 6, 2008)

I tried what Bruce did also and would log on from a different computer and browser without logging on and it would show me online.

I did as DevilsJohnson suggested then visited without logging on and I was not in the list. I am not on a cable connection though, we use Sprint wireless. I also noticed doing this changed my last visit time as it was not changing before guess it took your intial sign in. Glas it wasn't something I was doing.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Other forums I'm on the forum software times out your log on after so many minutes. When you refresh or go to another page on the site then the cookie on your computer automatically logs you back in (that's what the remember me check box is when you log on). So if you close your browser without logging out, the forum times out after a while and logs you out.

HGF doesn't appear to time out your log on ever.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It should keep you logged on even if you close the browser due to the cookie it drops when you log on. You can close the browser and go to the page a day later and it will still show you as logged in. When you log off the site using the log out at the bottom of the page you clear the cookie(s) then. You can clean the cookie(s) out by cleaning your browser history. It will make you log on then like you logged off the last time. But without logging out the site probably keeps you logged in. You just don't see it because of the cleaned cookie(s)
> 
> In a nut shell, Always log off the site using one of the log off links on the page. There's one under your name on the main page and on the bottom right of all the other pages on the site.


+1

These issues are browser related. Go into your browser and either delete the cache and cookies...or at least set the browser to delete them automatically once closing your browser.

Last resort... click on the "Log Out" link at the bottom right of the page. Once you click on the "Log Out" link at the bottom, the cookie is null and void.

I have code set up so it's shows who has been logged on in the past 24 hours. Your username will be seen there regardless.


----------



## tom4018 (Dec 6, 2008)

js said:


> +1
> 
> These issues are browser related. Go into your browser and either delete the cache and cookies...or at least set the browser to delete them automatically once closing your browser.
> 
> ...


That explains why I got the message I got about not responding to someone.:smt083


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

i use firefox. So it is a little different, when i clear the cache it says "clear private data".

but i actually like being logged in. I don't have to enter in my name and password all the time.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

MavsX said:


> i use firefox. So it is a little different, when i clear the cache it says "clear private data".
> 
> but i actually like being logged in. I don't have to enter in my name and password all the time.


Firefox is the only browser anyone needs. IE is just....not good..lol


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah. i kinda like firefox 2 a little bit better than firefox 3. But i guess i'm used to 3 now. I think there are some cool features coming out with firefox 3.1 like the infamous "pron mode" aka anonymous browsing...but i like the name pron mode better

not quite sure how up to date with technology you are......but i try to stay on the bleeding edge


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

FF has always had plugins for anonymous browsing like Foxy Proxy or the Vidalia (Tor) addons. anyone using the FF browser owes it to themselves to check out all the goodies. Careful though to not go nuts. The more things you add it will start to take more resources to run your browser.


----------

